# Time for a siggy



## woody (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking for a little help with a siggy my 2 favorite aircraft are the bf109 and mustang I haven't found any pics to use so maybe you guys can throw some ideas thanks.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2013)

hmmmm, give me a few days to think this out................


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2013)

Njaco said:


> hmmmm, give me a few days to think this out................


I was worried that I smelled smoke coming from this area until I saw this!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 26, 2013)

Since we didn't have anything to go by, how's this for a start


----------



## woody (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks alot Njaco and Thor. Thats a nice pic Thor thats what i was kinda looking for.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 26, 2013)

For a Start?????
That is a Grrrrrate start!

Just a different take on the name.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 27, 2013)

You guys should make the name like it's been carved in the wood. Did that for Terry, once.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 27, 2013)

And your point being????
I would have to take it over to another computer with Corel on it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2013)

I have the photoshop file on my computer at work. That's a good idea Marcel and will post that later today or tomorrow.


----------



## woody (Apr 27, 2013)

Great ideas guys thanks a lot.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2013)

Maybe one of these ....?


----------



## Marcel (Apr 27, 2013)

N4521U said:


> And your point being????
> I would have to take it over to another computer with Corel on it.


relax, it's just an idea. Don't have time or I would have done it myself. Gimp can do that nicely



Wurger said:


> Maybe one of these ....?


Nice Wojtec, like the first one. Maybe the fonts a little mor ragged like it's been carved, but not polished well enough?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2013)

Copied that. I need to find the correct font.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2013)

And now ????


----------



## N4521U (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm taking it into Corel on my other comp while Annie uses this one, so will play with it again.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2013)

Wurger said:


> And now ????


great font Wojtek, I like it, lets see what Woody thinks.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 28, 2013)

I am relaxed mate............. a little tongue in cheek.

A couple of off the wall thingies, just for kicks.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2013)

I like the first variation Bill. The second one forced me to keep my head saggy left what isn't convenient rather. No T-stoff can be "absorbed" correctly.


----------



## woody (Apr 28, 2013)

Great work guys trying to decide from the different choices its hard.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 28, 2013)

Give us an idea of what you is after.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2013)

Great work guys!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 30, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Great work guys!



Certainly is and it's good of you all to take the time.


----------



## woody (May 2, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Maybe one of these ....?



I like the first one Wotjec and thanks for the time you have spent on them I really appreciate it.


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2013)

There ya go Woody.....


----------



## woody (May 3, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the ideas and help now I tried to load the siggy and that didn't work out so well.


----------

